# TV stuck to glass stand



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

My 40" LCD was placed on a glass stand in mid-2007. Now it is completely stuck to the glass. I cannot move the TV or lift it off the glass.

I thought I could still lift the TV with the glass, but then I notice that the glass top of the stand is stuck firmly to the metal/rubber part of the stand. So, I have to lift the whole stand and TV as one unit!!!

The glass surface is just placed (not screwed or glued or suction-cupped) on the frame, the TV is just placed on the glass. And no, nothing was spilt on the stand at any time.

Any ideas? Not that I have to move the TV any time soon, but wanted to know how to if-and-when I do need to.

Cheers


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Kiss your glass goodbye

J/K


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

What's the bottom of the TV?

It could be suction of some sort, or a padding that degraded and adhered the two.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Perhaps a thin blade could be inserted between the two to break the vacuum? I'm thinking putty knife type blade.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Ottawaman said:


> Perhaps a thin blade could be inserted between the two to break the vacuum? I'm thinking putty knife type blade.


Or the straight blade that is used to scrape dried paint splatters off of glass on windows. Keep working around the edges until it gives.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

tilt said:


> My 40" LCD was placed on a glass stand in mid-2007. Now it is completely stuck to the glass. I cannot move the TV or lift it off the glass.
> 
> I thought I could still lift the TV with the glass, but then I notice that the glass top of the stand is stuck firmly to the metal/rubber part of the stand. So, I have to lift the whole stand and TV as one unit!!!
> 
> ...


This may sound crazy, but have you tried WD-40?


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Dr.G. said:


> This may sound crazy, but have you tried WD-40?


Yes, it makes an excellent aperitif


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Ottawaman said:


> Yes, it makes an excellent aperitif


XX)beejacon


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

> Try using a hair dryer on the under side of the glass to warm it up, usually the tv stand will have rubber or plastic underneath so heat will loosen it.
> 
> Don`t be affraid to use force as you need to break the bond of the stand on the glass shelf and these glass shelves are toughened glass so they can take a bit of force, obviously be sensible though. Try and get something like an old credit card underneath the plastic with washing up liquid on as that should help it to come free.



Google indicates this is more common than you might expect.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

^^i was just about to say to use heat to expand the base material/ reduce the adhesion


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

Maybe when it gets warmer out and more humid that will be all the heat the op needs to loosen the tv. Then maybe something thin could be put between the tv and stand to prevent this from happening again.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

John Clay said:


> What's the bottom of the TV?
> 
> It could be suction of some sort, or a padding that degraded and adhered the two.


Don't think it is a suction material, just a little rubber or something but I cannot say for certain).



Dr.G. said:


> This may sound crazy, but have you tried WD-40?


Not yet, but I shall keep that in mind.

Cheers


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Chimpur said:


> Maybe when it gets warmer out and more humid that will be all the heat the op needs to loosen the tv. Then maybe something thin could be put between the tv and stand to prevent this from happening again.


If I ever manage to get this unstuck, I shall make sure I keep some parchment paper or wax paper or hell, even newspaper under the TV so that this never happens again!

Cheers


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

If it is a natural rubber bottom, the WD-40 would probably 'gummy' it up, but not loosen it. (Natural rubber and hydrocarbons don't play nicely together.)

I'd stick with gently prying with a credit card and maybe a bit of lubrication via liquid dish soap.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Ottawaman said:


> Google indicates this is more common than you might expect.


I did google it and I found just two entries relevant to this and neither of them had an actual solution 

Cheers


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

MLeh said:


> If it is a natural rubber bottom, the WD-40 would probably 'gummy' it up, but not loosen it. (Natural rubber and hydrocarbons don't play nicely together.)
> 
> I'd stick with gently prying with a credit card and maybe a bit of lubrication via liquid dish soap.


That's one thing I shall keep in mind too.

Thank you all for the suggestions. Much better than what I found googling!!!! EhMac does rock!

Cheers


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

I once stuck a glass paperweight on a window with silicone caulking because I thought it looked nice. A couple of years later I decided to remove it, but it wouldn't budge. I could see the windowpane flexing as I tried to pry it off and gave up. A glass maker I know tells me that silicone really adheres well to glass, so if that base had anything related to silicone in it this might be the problem.

If nothing else works and the glass on your tabletop isn't anything special, I would go to a glass shop and have another piece cut to size. It shouldn't cost a huge amount, especially if you can get away without needing the edges polished if they're hidden in the table's frame. Regular sheet glass is pretty cheap, I've bought fairly large thick pieces without polished edges for less than $20. Bring it home, make sure it fits, then take your TV/glass table-hybrid outside, put on gloves and safety glasses and whack it with a hammer.


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

*Can you detach the stand/pedestal from the TV?*

My Samsung has a detachable stand like many models. If you can remove the TV from it's stand (check first if there is any screw(s) securing both the TV and stand). At least it'll make it easier to try and detach the stand from the glass. My Tv stand has a rubber pad underneath it and it sucks to my wooden cabinet like anything. Have to take TV off first then gentle remove stand.


----------



## Mckitrick (Dec 25, 2005)

Dental floss my friend...


----------

